# My ever growing collection :]



## JR.Exotics (Mar 24, 2011)

Here is some of the animals i keep :] love them all to pieces!
Firstly my Gorgeous Girl Gobi :] 








Now for my little man Rufio








Now my Chinese Praying Mantis (notice its two different ones i have had over the years )


----------



## JR.Exotics (Mar 24, 2011)

Now for my Orchid Mantis.....Can you spot him?  








One of my Two Gambian Scurriers babies :] 








My Phantasmal Poison Frog breeding Trio :]


----------



## JR.Exotics (Mar 24, 2011)

My Green & Black Poison Dart Frog :] 
























My Sky-blue Poison Dart Frog


----------



## JR.Exotics (Mar 24, 2011)

A few of the Plaques i made!  yes i am that sad lol if you want me to make you some just pm me! :] 








Also the Young Temminck's Tragopan Cock i am meant to be buying! :]


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

You're adding to your collection, but on another post you say you are moving to South Africa, and this could be forever!


----------



## JR.Exotics (Mar 24, 2011)

Stephen P said:


> You're adding to your collection, but on another post you say you are moving to South Africa, and this could be forever!


What the hell does that have to do with you or this post? So what if I am and so what if im not whats your point?


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

I suppose the implied point is that, if you are movng to South Africa, you will have some difficulties exporting your collection, and most people rehome/sell when they emmigrate. The poster seems to be questioning the wisdom of increasing the number of animals in your care when you are planning such a move.

Very nice dendrobatid/amphibian collection, though. Particularly like the phantasmal frog.


----------



## JR.Exotics (Mar 24, 2011)

Podarcis said:


> I suppose the implied point is that, if you are movng to South Africa, you will have some difficulties exporting your collection, and most people rehome/sell when they emmigrate. The poster seems to be questioning the wisdom of increasing the number of animals in your care when you are planning such a move.
> 
> Very nice dendrobatid/amphibian collection, though. Particularly like the phantasmal frog.


But you have no idea what my plans are considering I cant stay in sa legally after a year and my entire collection is staying with my parents who know how to look after them.... As I said you dont know my plans which didnt include moving any of my collection causing unneeded stress for only a years living in sa...
Also none of you are aware that I have been purchasing animals untill I found out by suprise (didnt know it was planned by my family) that they are paying for me too go as a Birthday present as it was saturday....
And thanks


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Glad I could help.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Podarcis said:


> I suppose the implied point is that, if you are movng to South Africa, you will have some difficulties exporting your collection, and most people rehome/sell when they emmigrate. The poster seems to be questioning the wisdom of increasing the number of animals in your care when you are planning such a move.


Yes, I was! Thanks Podarcis :2thumb: 

Wow, he was nearly as rude to me as another user when replying to his posts in Off Topic about moving to South Africa - where he didn't put it would only be for a year (legally).


----------



## JR.Exotics (Mar 24, 2011)

Stephen P said:


> Yes, I was! Thanks Podarcis :2thumb:
> 
> Wow, he was nearly as rude to me as another user when replying to his posts in Off Topic about moving to South Africa - where he didn't put it would only be for a year (legally).


Actually if you read the thread it says " in november for a few months" actually so you basically never read the thread did you! :whistling2: also if you read further into it someone pointed out in not of SA blood so I cant stay out there very long.... I wasnt being rude to you though I was asking whats your point in even posting that post cos this was nothing about that! Lol however if I was rude I apologise it's just all people do on here is assume this and assume that, miss quote this and miss quote that.... It gets rather tiresome when people try to prove you wrong all the time or question you.... As I said before this thread had nothing to do with that and I only wanted to know what you thought of my animals! Which you didnt do hence why I appeared rude! :] Podarcis actually bothered to talk about my animals too which I thanked him for!


----------



## Sly_chick (May 3, 2011)

Gobi is lovely  has very mad eyes though haha


----------



## JR.Exotics (Mar 24, 2011)

Sly_chick said:


> Gobi is lovely  has very mad eyes though haha


lol thank you :] and yeah shes a bit weird i think!! lol thought she was a boy cos the vet sexed her when she was too young and got it wrong! ;/


----------



## BristolG (Apr 30, 2011)

nice animals mate dont suppose you could make me a plaque for royal python it looks good. good job


----------



## JR.Exotics (Mar 24, 2011)

BristolG said:


> nice animals mate dont suppose you could make me a plaque for royal python it looks good. good job


Cheers mate! :] and yeah sure i will make one for you, not a problem :]


----------



## BristolG (Apr 30, 2011)

cheers mate just pm me when you have made it and i will send postage fees ty im just too lazy to make one


----------

